# Какой загрузчик посоветуете???????????

## mobILL

Братцы, какой загрузчик посоветуете?????????

На данный момент юзаю Grub! 

Хочется что нить вроде него, но с возможностью большего разрешения чем 640x480, хотя бы 800x600. Только Lilo не советуйте пожалуйста - уж очень мне он не нравится.

----------

## ManJak

Выскажу свое собственное ИМХО:

1) Зачем загрузчику разрешение? У него, СОВСЕМ другие задачи?

2) Граб, очень неплохой загрузчик с большими возможностями (читаем доки).

3) Надо для себя решить, что надо! Я советую grub.

----------

## Express

Тебе нужно чтоб было выше разрешение на экране выбора операционок ? 

Или при загрузке самой системы ? Если так, то ты не там копаешь.

----------

## mobILL

 *Express wrote:*   

> Тебе нужно чтоб было выше разрешение на экране выбора операционок ? 

 

Именно так! А то 640x480x60 меня просто убивает. А так Grub полностью устраивает. Просто обидно - загрузка системы в 1024x768x75 (юзаю splashutils & radeonfb), а загрузчик уродский хоть и удобный очень.

 *Quote:*   

>  Или при загрузке самой системы ? Если так, то ты не там копаешь. 

 

Я конечно понимаю что я очень дикий, но что такой bootsplash и splashutils я знаю  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mobILL

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> Выскажу свое собственное ИМХО:
> 
> 1) Зачем загрузчику разрешение? У него, СОВСЕМ другие задачи?
> 
> 2) Граб, очень неплохой загрузчик с большими возможностями (читаем доки).
> ...

 

Не вопрос! Grub это лучшее что я пока ещё юзал!

Но скажу откровенно, просто хочеться что-нить новенького и красивого (страдаю хнёй от того, что больше скомпилить нечего - всё чё нужно перекомпил)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## viy

 *mobILL wrote:*   

> страдаю хнёй от того, что больше скомпилить нечего - всё чё нужно перекомпил

 

Поставь себе fvwm2 и сделай конфиг к нему приличный...

Или попроси кого-нить из знакомых разлить на чертеж чашечку кофе  :Wink: 

----------

## Balancer

Много лет сидел на lilo, но весной пощупал на Grub и... теперь он стоит на всех (считает) четырёх серверах и трёх десктопах, которые я использую  :Very Happy: 

Впрочем, вижу я его всё равно крайне редко. Средний аптайм на десктопах суток по 30..60 (пока ядро поменять не заблажит), на серверах - 90..200 суток.

----------

## Metallic

Чево вы страдаете  :Smile:  Скора kexec будет и вообще тогда видеть загрузчик перестанете  :Smile: 

----------

## YD

GRUB

Metallic, kexec не спасёт, если хватает программ, которые тесно связаны с ядром. Будет трабл ИМХО больше.

----------

## ManJak

БЛИН!

Я не понимаю!

ЗАЧЕМ?!!!!

Загрузчика видешь MAX=5sec (если не знаешь, как конфигурить 30sec) / много дней!!!

ЗАЧЕМ ЕМУ РАЗРЕШЕНИЕ!!!

----------

## mobILL

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> БЛИН!
> 
> Я не понимаю!
> 
> ЗАЧЕМ?!!!!
> ...

 

Да что бы было просто красиво!!!!!!!!! Почему бы и нет????? Видимо остаётся только Lilo поставить =( 

ну хоть он может работать в нормальном разрешении

----------

## kaktyc

Ну можно еще посмотреть в сторону asploader. Там тебе и выбор разрешения (1024х768 кажется было), и мышиная возня при выборе операционок, и запоминание предыдущего выбора. 

http://ftp.asplinux.ru/sources/SRPMS.9.2/SRPMS/aspldr-2.0-6asp.src.rpm

Но, ИМХО, Grub будет лучшим выбором.

----------

## mobILL

 *kaktyc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Но, ИМХО, Grub будет лучшим выбором.

 

Это точно =)

ASPLoader конечно ничего, но что то в нём не то - я даже когда в своё время ASPLinux юзал отдавал предпочтение GRUB а не этой штуковине.

----------

